#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  What are the best books to learn on networking

## Lorraine

Hi all,

There is a number of valuable books written on the networking and we can use them to learn on networking. What are the best books that you can recommend to self-learning of networking?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hi all,
> 
> There is a number of valuable books written on the networking and we can use them to learn on networking. What are the best books that you can recommend to self-learning of networking?



Hi friend,

*I wish I Knew the best best books for Network engineers.
1. CCNA Routing and switching 200-120 official Guild wendel Odom .
2. CCIE Routing & Switching -Wendell Odom 
3.Routing TCP/IP -Doyle Carrol .
4.TCP/IP Illustrated-Richard Stevens 
5.IP Routing Fundamental -Mark Sporttack.*

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> 
> There is a number of valuable books written on the networking and we can use them to learn on networking. What are the best books that you can recommend to self-learning of networking?


These are some of the editions!


Computer Networking: A Top - Down Approach.A Brain-Friendly Guide eBook: Al Anderson, Ryan Benedetti.Data Communications and Networking.

----------


## Lorraine

> Hi friend,
> 
> *I wish I Knew the best best books for Network engineers.
> 1. CCNA Routing and switching 200-120 official Guild wendel Odom .
> 2. CCIE Routing & Switching -Wendell Odom 
> 3.Routing TCP/IP -Doyle Carrol .
> 4.TCP/IP Illustrated-Richard Stevens 
> 5.IP Routing Fundamental -Mark Sporttack.*


Ohh! Thank you very much for this making me aware on these valuble books. Is there any book in these that you ever read?

----------


## Lorraine

> These are some of the editions!
> 
> 
> Computer Networking: A Top - Down Approach.A Brain-Friendly Guide eBook: Al Anderson, Ryan Benedetti.Data Communications and Networking.


Hvae you read any of these books..? Thank you verymuch for making me aware on these.

----------

